# Repeating mcat marks issue



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

When we repeat MCAT does UHS cut our marks? Like if we repeat it after a year? And do they set a limit to how many time you can give mcat?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> When we repeat MCAT does UHS cut our marks? Like if we repeat it after a year? And do they set a limit to how many time you can give mcat?


Nope. Doesn't matter.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

so marks don't get cut? Or they get cut and it doesn't make a real difference?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> so marks don't get cut? Or they get cut and it doesn't make a real difference?


Marks don't get cut for repeating the MCAT.


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

If marks were been cut for being repeaters then u wont have repeated this year ......Someone would have told you ......


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

No matter how many times you repeat they wont deduct your marks. Every year is a fresh start as only that years MCAT result is counted.


----------

